# Démarrage PowerBook 150



## Firestorm_67 (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous exprime mon problème :
Je viens de récupérer un PowerBook 150 en excellent état avec son cordon d'alimentation. Son propriétaire voulait le jeter mais ça me faisait trop mal au coeur de voir une pièce comme celle-ci finir à la décheterie !

Le problème est que l'ordinateur démarre (je l'entend gratter au démarrage), l'écran s'illumine, mais ça s'arrête là. Rien ne s'affiche.

Voici une photo de la situation :





Quelqu'un aurait une idée d'ou provient le problème ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

Là, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'ait un problème de vidéo, même sans système tu devrais avoir un écran gris avec l'image d'un dossier muni d'un point d'interrogation clignotant;, là on dirait que tu n'as que le rétro-éclairage. Faudrait ouvrir pour savoir.

La couleur bleue, c'est ta photo ? Cette machine est sensée avoir un écran "4 niveaux de gris" ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La couleur bleue, c'est ta photo ? Cette machine est sensée avoir un écran "4 niveaux de gris" ?



Non, en fait, c'est un écran 4 niveaux de bleue :rateau:
partit...


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2011)

Pfff, pas de lecteur de D7 là-dessus;
Il faudrait avoir un 7.6.1 sur un Cd, un graveur SCSI compatible pour booter dessus&#8230;
Franchement, je ne vois pas, à moins de changer le disque (à priori c'est de l'IDE, c'est la bonne nouvelle) pour un autre qui contient un système valide (7.1.1 avec l'enabler ou 7.5 ou 7.6)

Edit

Bah le temps que je regarde Mactracker Pascal avait vu le truc&#8230;
4 niveaux de gris&#8230;


----------



## claude72 (6 Novembre 2011)

J'ai touché une fois à un 150 qui ne voulait pas démarrer, et le problème venait de la batterie de sauvegrade qui était morte : (si j'ai bonne mémoire) c'est une petite batterie cadmium-nickel de 3,6 V, composée de 3 éléments, située juste au-dessus du clavier vers le milieu.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (6 Novembre 2011)

Je vois ! Ca va être un peu la galère ! C'est effectivement la photo qui donne une teinte bleu à l'écran 

En tous cas je l'ai démonté avant, j'ai trouvé 3 vis qui se baladaient à l'intérieur (celles pour fixer la plaque sous le clavier). J'ai tout resserré, passé un coup de nettoyant pour composant électronique, mais ça n'a pas amélioré la situation...

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponse en tous cas


----------



## AnN (9 Novembre 2011)

Essaie quand même de :
1. changer la pile
2. booter sur une disquette system (à partir du 7.1.1)

NB : si tu peux faire une disquette à partir de cette image, ça devrait le faire.

http://grenier-du-mac.net/fiches/applications/NDiskDoctor.htm


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Novembre 2011)

Salut, LOL, règle la luminosité de l'écran, c'est les boutons glissières en dessous de l'écran à droite, met celui de gauche vers le milieu et t'aura l'affichage


----------

